# Water wine



## Vinobeau (Sep 8, 2020)

Other than taste & body, are there any reasons why you couldn't or shouldn't make an alcoholic beverage out of just water, sugar, nutrient, acid blend and yeast? Calling it wine is certainly a little presumptuous.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 9, 2020)

I think that is called prison wine


----------



## vineyarddog (Sep 9, 2020)

I did this earlier in the summer. My plan was to flavor and carbonate like a hard seltzer but I instead just bottled it flat & plain and then mixed with flavored sparkling water. It actually wasn’t that bad!


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 9, 2020)

Aren't flavor and body two of the critical things that make a wine pleasurable. If you just want the ethanol for a buzz then own that, but wine is more than just the ABV.


----------



## Vinobeau (Sep 9, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> Aren't flavor and body two of the critical things that make a wine pleasurable. If you just want the ethanol for a buzz then own that, but wine is more than just the ABV.


Yes, but after reading Keller's notes about the amounts of fruit and his suggestion of doing second runs of wine; I was thinking that having something to add that was neutral but with alcohol might be useful. Whether for just topping up a carboy or diluting a wine, this would be an option. Also, a cheap low alcohol Vodka!


----------



## Steve Wargo (Sep 10, 2020)

Vinobeau said:


> Other than taste & body, are there any reasons why you couldn't or shouldn't make an alcoholic beverage out of just water, sugar, nutrient, acid blend and yeast? Calling it wine is certainly a little presumptuous.


It's called a sugar wash. Distillers make it, then distill it.


----------



## Kate Lauren (Sep 10, 2020)

I would like it by adding some fresh fruit, some fruit juice and a splash of brandy, perhaps turn that bottle around into something more appealing.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Sep 10, 2020)

Vinobeau said:


> Yes, but after reading Keller's notes about the amounts of fruit and his suggestion of doing second runs of wine; I was thinking that having something to add that was neutral but with alcohol might be useful. Whether for just topping up a carboy or diluting a wine, this would be an option. Also, a cheap low alcohol Vodka!


I have done that to use as a top up juice for batches that run short during racking. Shot for 10 % abv, made 1 gallon and put it up in beer bottles. Next time (if there is one) I might use bananas or some other mild fruit.


----------



## winemanden (Sep 12, 2020)

Vinobeau said:


> Other than taste & body, are there any reasons why you couldn't or shouldn't make an alcoholic beverage out of just water, sugar, nutrient, acid blend and yeast? Calling it wine is certainly a little presumptuous.


The trouble is making water wine, it's a Ghost wine. Aint got no body!!!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 12, 2020)

Top off juice is one of the best ideas I have seen, why haven’t I been doing this?


mikewatkins727 said:


> I have done that to use as a top up juice for batches that run short during racking. Shot for 10 % abv, made 1 gallon and put it up in beer bottles. Next time (if there is one) I might use bananas or some other mild fruit.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Feb 13, 2022)

Didn’t Jesus do that ? Just saying!


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Feb 14, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Didn’t Jesus do that ? Just saying!


Anybody ever find out if it was a dry wine or a sweet wine ?


----------



## Vinobeau (Feb 15, 2022)

I haven't made it yet!! It will be dry.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 18, 2022)

cool, i have some powered water for sale, but for you I'd just donate you enough for your wine, it comes ready,,,, just add water,,
Richard


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 19, 2022)

Kilju - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I sort of tried it with a homemade pecan liquor. I came up with a fermented liquid that I added to a coffee wine. I'm not sure I'll take the time to try again.


----------



## Glidewaves (Feb 20, 2022)

Might be a good idea to make a few lots with different acid and tannin levels prefermentation which might integrate better when added to wine for corrective purposes


----------



## G259 (Feb 22, 2022)

LOL! My friend made this years ago, he called it A$$ wine, because of the taste!


----------



## winemanden (Feb 24, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Didn’t Jesus do that ? Just saying!


I do the opposite, I turn wine into water. It's in my jeans. Sorry must make a dash!


----------



## ratflinger (Feb 24, 2022)

Here's a recipe that has worked well, in the past, for me. I've done it both ways.


----------



## Ty520 (Mar 2, 2022)

as mentioned above, this is typically just used as a basis for making a "wash" for distilling spirits. I use it for gin in particular, minus tannin and acid balance, as they don't matter at that stage.


----------

